# Screen randomly won't turn back on with any ROM based on the Gingerbread kernel



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Last night, I SBF'd to Gingerbread. I data wiped and all that jazz. The only problem I had was with the screen, but I assumed it was a stock bug and moved on. When I got onto Liberty 3.0v2, the problem really progressed. I couldn't turn the screen off for longer then 10 seconds. If I did, then I'd have to reset my phone before being able to turn it back on. I data wiped again, and am now on Cyanogen. The problem takes longer to occur, but is still there. Any suggestions?

-Theo


----------



## bowlingotter (Nov 15, 2011)

I've had this problem with any Blur-based ROM on the Gingerbread kernel. One of the main reasons I've settled nicely into MIUI. I'd be curious if anyone had a solution

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Never had it to this extent at all.
But I had the problem where I couldn't turn my screen on...probably 5-6 times back before 2nd init.

It only happened to me in a major way when I was running a rom off of boot manager...
Which lead me to believe my SD wasn't reading/writing fast enough.
Idk, just shooting some ideas out there.

Try overclocking to see if it helps (temporary fix) or maybe installing Jakebitesmods V16 and V6 SuperCharger to see if that helps at all.


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm planning on hopping onto MIUI when the link to DL it is back up. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...ius-defx-11021/
Excellent build.
Super stable.
And the most recent "official" DX build.

You can also try the "unofficial" ICS.
I've yet to try that, but it is supposedly slightly less stable.


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...ius-defx-11021/
> Excellent build.
> Super stable.
> And the most recent "official" DX build.
> ...


Thank you very much! Installing now.


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wonderful, I'm on MIUI now, and it's happening more frequently then when I was on Cyanogen.....I really don't want to SBF again....And I doubt that would solve anything...


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What if anything else have you tried? Have you tried fixing permissions in rom manager? Are you running any scripts at all?


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> What if anything else have you tried? Have you tried fixing permissions in rom manager? Are you running any scripts at all?


I'll try Rom Manager Fix Permissions now, I'm not running any scripts that I know of.


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> What if anything else have you tried? Have you tried fixing permissions in rom manager? Are you running any scripts at all?


That appears to have done it, thank you sir!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

The reason I asked about scripts is that if you were running jakebites mods, the interactivex governor might be doing it. It almost sounds like the LCD density was turned down too. That reeks havoc with some phones. If you don't know if you're running any scripts, you're probably not.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Very cool. Hopefully that fixes it. If not, let us know and we'll try something else!


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

That fixed it for a bit. The problem slowly came back though, and now it's to the point of near unusability again. Any more great tips?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

theowb4 said:


> That fixed it for a bit. The problem slowly came back though, and now it's to the point of near unusability again. Any more great tips?


You need to start fresh with an sbf. If it ddoes it with no apps, it's hardware. If it does it with apps, well, it's probably an app causing it. You have to start fresh and truly rule out everything or we could sit here for forever throwing out what ifs


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> You need to start fresh with an sbf. If it ddoes it with no apps, it's hardware. If it does it with apps, well, it's probably an app causing it. You have to start fresh and truly rule out everything or we could sit here for forever throwing out what ifs


Agreed. I used to hate SBFing because it took so long but I've got it down to about a 20 minute process from initial start to all apps restored and normal again. And the phone always feels so much snappier after doing it.

When you SBF'd was it an SBF you used before or a fresh download? Did you check the MD5?

All the SBF files are at the stickied post at the VERY top of the forum, but in case you missed it I'd recommend trying a re-download and verify your MD5 before you proceed.

http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I found my own solution when I was at work with no internet access. I flashed the newest SuperUser I happened to have on my SD card, and that fixed it. I'll probably re-SBF again, just in case. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## brtnbrdr (Jul 15, 2011)

I had the same problem on MIUI 1.10.21, even after restoring a backup. I found a workaround because it seemed that my screen only got stuck if it timed out. I turned off the screen timeout and just made sure I turned it off manually. I just did a fresh SBF, though, and that seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

theowb4 said:


> I found my own solution when I was at work with no internet access. I flashed the newest SuperUser I happened to have on my SD card, and that fixed it. I'll probably re-SBF again, just in case. Thank you all for your help!


Glad you figured it out! Apps are always the first the I start with when I'm having problems (just for future reference) because let's face it, there are so many poorly written apps out there. The next thing will be to wipe data and the system partition and reflashing the rom, and when all else fails, you have the trusty sbf.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Glad you figured it out! Apps are always the first the I start with when I'm having problems (just for future reference) because let's face it, there are so many poorly written apps out there. The next thing will be to wipe data and the system partition and reflashing the rom, and when all else fails, you have the trusty sbf.


You have the coolest avatar around. FACT.


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Glad you figured it out! Apps are always the first the I start with when I'm having problems (just for future reference) because let's face it, there are so many poorly written apps out there. The next thing will be to wipe data and the system partition and reflashing the rom, and when all else fails, you have the trusty sbf.


The problem didn't occur until AFTER I sbf'd to .602, so it couldn't be an app or data.

After many a data wipe, re-sbf, and even 2 re-downloaded SBFs, still the same problem.

Things like fixing permissions, flashing the new Superuser, etc, seem to fix it temporarily, but what concerned me most is that I had the problem on stock as well. Thank you all for your help so far. I hate to pester, but are there any more ideas?


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you tried a froyo sbf, and then taking the ota to. 605?


----------

